# Hay suppliers Surrey?



## chaps89 (24 October 2017)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a hay supplier who delivers near Guildford at all? And now the tricky bit - preferably just for 2 large bales of hay or about 20 small bales (and if I'm being even fussier- last year's hay would be even better!)
Took some small bales when YO stocked up for winter from our usual supplier, but it's very nice and quite 'light' hay and I'm going through it at a rate of knots (or fatty is) and the grass hasn't died off enough yet for her to be out full time again. Usual supplier will only come out for min. 30 bales. Totally understand it has to be worth their time so I'm probably asking the impossible!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 October 2017)

Frosburys deliver,  worth asking. Not sure if Whipley do? Also try Backhursts at Normandy. 
You might struggle for a small order, but usually Frosburys will do but it can work out pricey.


----------



## chaps89 (24 October 2017)

Do you have contact details for Backhursts and Whipley at all please? Figured frosbury might be quite expensive but worth looking at all options and weighing them all up!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 October 2017)

Not to hand as on phone, but worth googling x


----------

